# Inhalt mehrerer Ordner kopieren



## MBomber (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

leider bin ich nicht so richtig fündig geworden deshalb hier meine Frage.

Ich habe fortlaufende ordner, der inhalt sind bilder, jetzt möchte ich von diesen ordnern den ganzen inhalt in nur einen ordner kopieren. es ist mühsam jeden ordner zu öffnen und es per hand zu machen. gibt es da ein programm oder tool für?


----------



## KaiBone (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo MBomber,
sofern du Vista oder Windows7 einsetzt kannst du das über die PowerShell erledigen und brauchst dafür kein extra Programm.


```
$quelle = "x:\bilder"
$ziel = "x:\test"

$dateien = Get-ChildItem -path $quelle -recurse -include *.jpg,*.gif,*.jpeg,*.bmp
foreach($datei in $dateien) {
    Copy-Item $datei $ziel
}
```
Die Einträge bei $quelle und $ziel ersetzt du natürlich mit deinen Ordnern.

Edit: Wichtig ist bei den Pfadangeben das letzte \ immer weg zulassen, sonst läuft der Aufruf ins Leere.
Hier noch eine etwas abgeänderte Version für "Faule" 


```
$pfad = Read-Host "Bitte das Quellverzeichnis eingeben"
$ziel = Read-Host "Bitte das Zielverzeichnis eingeben"

if(!(Test-Path $ziel)) {
     New-Item $ziel -type directory
}

$dateien = Get-ChildItem -path $pfad -recurse -include *.jpg,*.gif,*.jpeg,*.bmp
foreach($datei in $dateien) {
    if(!(Copy-Item $datei $ziel)) {
        Write-Host $datei
    }
}
```
Dieser Code brauch nur in eine Powershell Scriptdatei kopiert werden und diese muss dann nur noch ausgeführt werden.


----------



## MBomber (6. Juli 2010)

sorry, ich hätte schreiben sollen das ich win xp nutze.

tut mir leid


----------



## michaelwengert (6. Juli 2010)

Die PowerShell gibts aber auch für XP
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...46-B97C-4704-AA10-605E809D5933&displaylang=de


----------

